# The London Pet Show



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

30% off tickets to London Pet Show

Come and see the RWAF at the London Pet Show which takes place from 7  8 May 2011 at Olympia in London and take advantage of a special ticket price of 30% off!

Discover SMALL FURRIES, sponsored by Burgess Pet Care, is one of five zoned areas at the London Pet Show, whose aim is to promote the overall message of responsible pet ownership and animal welfare at the same time as creating a fun day out for pet lovers. The other zones are Discover DOGS, Discover CATS, Discover EXOTICS AND AQUATICS and lastly Discover PETS. Each section of the show will feature many different breeds of animals and there will be demonstrations, talks and lots of exciting features and activities for people to watch.

Discover SMALL FURRIES provides visitors with the opportunity to meet lots of different breeds of rabbits plus chinchillas, guinea pigs, rats, gerbils and hamsters. A host of rabbit-related activities will be taking place, including talks and demonstrations on handling, grooming and claw clipping by Dee Millen, and TV vet Matt Brash will also be on hand to answer any small furry related question you have. There will also be a fantastic display of rabbit show jumping. Some of Sweden s top rabbit agility professionals are flying over to the London Pet Show to compete against the British team. See www.burgesspetcare.co.uk/rabbit-agility for more information.

In fact theres a whole range of exciting activities for children and adults to get involved with. You wont leave empty handed either! Burgess Pet Care will be on hand to show you how to make your own foraging ball stuffed with a range of healthy tasty treats from Burgess Excel that your rabbit, guinea pig or chinchilla will love  a great present to take home for your furry friends! With lots of specific information for each type of small furry in a handy care guide, shopping opportunities, samples and money off vouchers, you know youll be leaving with all the tools to give your small furry the best care possible.

The RWAF is a key part of the area too, and we will be promoting our messages about providing an appropriate diet, housing, exercise and care for rabbits as well as the importance of keeping rabbits in neutered pairs. Do come and see us on stand SF22.

We are pleased to be able to offer a 30% discount on standard ticket prices  simply visit London Pet Show - Home where you can also find lots more information about the show, or call 0844 873 7332 and quote RWAF2 when booking. Tickets must be booked in advance and the price includes a show guide and a goody bag.


----------

